# Lower back pain



## Redkite (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm currently in agony with a back injury .  I stupidly helped move some heavy boxes of magazines - my son has 2.5 boxes to deliver but those could have stayed in my boot until he was home from school.  The other two people had 15 boxes between them and one has an extremely steep drive.  I felt my back "go", said I didn't think I could do any more, but she then asked me to unload them onto the pavement instead, which I stupidly did.  Anyway, that was Thursday, I've been in pain all weekend but this morning far far worse after simply bending down to pick something up off the floor.  I couldn't bend down to dry my legs/feet after shower, can't get my shoes on, etc.  Cocodamol have helped slightly but make me nauseous and dry mouth.  Can't take ibuprofen due to allergy (mouth and tongue swelled up last time).  So feeling very sorry for myself and very vulnerable being a single parent with no family nearby to help out.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 9, 2015)

The pain sounds horrible. I hope it gets better soon. Perhaps a call tot he doctor might help with pain relief?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2015)

That sounds horrible  I'd go to the GP, they may be able to give you a pain killing injection or other advice if more appropriate e.g. an osteopath/physio. What about a heat pack or heat gel, or perhaps a topical ibuprofen?


----------



## Robin (Nov 9, 2015)

Ouch, sorry to hear this, Redkite. Once you're past the initial trauma, (24hrs) it's too late for ice, so I've found heat (hot water bottle, heat pad, whatever you've got) helps. Also when sitting, put a really firm pad immediately behind the injured spot, like a rolled up pillow or cushion. My GP told me the muscles round the injury tense up to protect it, and then go into spasm, so fully supporting the injured bit helps the surrounding muscles to rest and relax. Other than that, pain killer and keeping it moving is the latest theory, I think.


----------



## Redkite (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks all.  I've got a GP appointment at 4.10 (a friend is driving me because I just can't drive like this).  Clashes with school pick up but fortunately another friend is able to get him for me, and he's got his door key with him thank goodness.  Hope it's not a slipped disc.  I don't think I can use ibuprofen in gel form either but will ask!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 9, 2015)

Owwww.  Careful {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## Caroline (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank goodness for friends in need and I hope you get relief from the doctor. Fingers crossed it is just muscle spasm rather than a slipped disc, although I know it is painful.


----------



## Redkite (Nov 9, 2015)

Prolapsed disc . She's referred me for physio but there's a 7-8 week wait.  In the meantime, codeine and paracetamol, rest, and alternate heat and cold.  I could kick myself for being so stupid (only I couldn't actually kick myself because it would hurt my back!  ).


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2015)

Really sorry to hear this  I hope that you can get a physio appointment asap and That you are able to get relief from the pain in the meantime. Have you considered a private physio? The one who helped me after my broken leg was superb and a world away from the NHS and BUPA ones, who seemed only to know how to deal with very elderly people.


----------



## Highlander (Nov 9, 2015)

You might like to try some Voltarol.  Get it from the chemist and rub it on the affected area.  It may help.  It can be better than taking Ibuprofen in tablet form, as it doesn't upset the stomach.


----------



## Redkite (Nov 9, 2015)

Highlander said:


> You might like to try some Voltarol.  Get it from the chemist and rub it on the affected area.  It may help.  It can be better than taking Ibuprofen in tablet form, as it doesn't upset the stomach.



Thanks Highlander but I can't have any form of ibuprofen after suffering an allergic reaction that made my lips, chin and tongue swell up.  Just been reading the codeine side effects - eek!


----------



## Redkite (Nov 9, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Really sorry to hear this  I hope that you can get a physio appointment asap and That you are able to get relief from the pain in the meantime. Have you considered a private physio? The one who helped me after my broken leg was superb and a world away from the NHS and BUPA ones, who seemed only to know how to deal with very elderly people.



I might have to think about a private physio if it stays this painful.  How much do they charge on average, do you know?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2015)

Redkite said:


> I might have to think about a private physio if it stays this painful.  How much do they charge on average, do you know?


I've no idea really, but as some sort of a guide mine was £30 a session (half an hour), but that was in 2004.


----------



## Robin (Nov 9, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Thanks Highlander but I can't have any form of ibuprofen after suffering an allergic reaction that made my lips, chin and tongue swell up.  Just been reading the codeine side effects - eek!


When my daughter was prescribed Codeine ( she fell off a horse) the GP prescribed Lactulose as well, to prevent the inevitable 'bunging up' but in fact she said it wasn't too bad.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear !  Good luck with sorting. A hot water bottle is helping me at moment.  (Rib broken)


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 9, 2015)

Ouch!  Hope it starts to ease soon.  Heat definitely helps ease the spasms, and deep heat helps me with inflammation.  It might help the discomfort a bit if nothing else.  The private physio I saw charged £70 an hour, so it can get expensive but they generally don't do an awful lot, it's more about advice and guidance on exercise to help so you might not need a lot of sessions.  Mine is a bulging disc rather than a prolapse so I have no idea if the treatment is the same.  Hope you can at least get a bit of sleep.  A pillow under the arch of the back helps me when it flares, as does a pillow between the knees if you can manage the foetal position.  It keeps the spine in line and relaxes the spasm a bit


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 9, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Just been reading the codeine side effects - eek!



I used to be able to tolerate co-codamol (it was the only thing that touched my worst pain, now that I can no longer use NSAIDs and co-proxamol is no longer licensed), but I had to take the maximum dose (8x30/500 tablets per day) during my attacks of gout last year, as a result of which codeine now gives me constipation so I can no longer use it.


----------



## Redkite (Nov 9, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> I used to be able to tolerate co-codamol (it was the only thing that touched my worst pain, now that I can no longer use NSAIDs and co-proxamol is no longer licensed), but I had to take the maximum dose (8x30/500 tablets per day) during my attacks of gout last year, as a result of which codeine now gives me constipation so I can no longer use it.



Sorry to hear that Robert.  I'm a bit worried about the nausea/dizziness/drowsy side of things too.  Think I might start with half a tablet 15mg and see how that goes.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 9, 2015)

Codeine does nothing at all for me - I might as well have Smarties.  I hope it works for you, Redkite, and that you are able to get to a physio soon - it sounds really painful.  I agree with Kooky about the deep heat, and about the pillows, both worth a try.


----------



## AJLang (Nov 10, 2015)

Redkite I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2015)

Shame this isn't available to you right now:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-34745681


----------



## Redkite (Nov 10, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Shame this isn't available to you right now:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-34745681


It would be a good thing!


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hope you feel better soon Redkite!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 10, 2015)

What a shame you can't get Smarties on scrip - I mean they may not do either your back nor your BG much good - but at least they'd be nice to take!


----------

